
CBM 8032 AV - davewongillies
https://roberthenke.com/concerts/cbm8032av.html
======
basementcat
A more technical writeup of the equipment used for the performance:

[https://roberthenke.com/technology/inside8032av.html](https://roberthenke.com/technology/inside8032av.html)

------
Gys
> The CBM 8032 AV project is an exploration of the beauty of simple graphics
> and sound, using computers from the early 1980’s.

